# 2006 Upland Weight Loss Contest



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Tujax, try dating my two girlfriends, Little Debbie and Dolly Madison. Those two are trying to kill me.


How come you always brag that you date Miss Michigan?????


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

GWPguy said:


> I am in.
> 
> two sugested ending dates:
> Nov 13
> ...


Grouse camp works, somebody bring a scale to grouse camp and you can all weigh in with your boxers on:lol: I'm sure it won't look Gay or anything........


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

dogn4birdz said:


> The person who wins this thing could be the person with a pointer that has to chase it over 3 counties.


I feel bad for you, it's obvious you feel the need to run after a pointing dog. Once that dog of yours gets staunched up, you'll understand that there is no reason to run, or even hurry.:evilsmile


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Hevi said:


> I feel bad for you, it's obvious you feel the need to run after a pointing dog. Once that dog of yours gets staunched up, you'll understand that there is no reason to run, or even hurry.:evilsmile


You wanna be a buddy and not bring dog training into my "get less fat" thread?:lol:


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> You wanna be a buddy and not bring dog training into my "get less fat" thread?:lol:


Oh that spankin hurts Matt....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Steelheadfred said:


> Oh that spankin hurts Matt....:lol: :lol:


You apparently missed my reply that Joel suggested I delete.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Hevi said:


> You apparently missed my reply that Joel suggested I delete.


I thought that reply was quite hilarious! I busted out laughing here in my office and now everyone is looking at me, wondering what the hell I'm doing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Thank you, thank you.......I'll be here all week.


----------



## dogn4birdz (Aug 24, 2004)

I was only being a little ornery. My dog is half pointer and as guys from this site can attest she is plenty staunch when she is supposed to be.

In all seriousness when I was training her as a pup the first winter I lost 15 pounds I think. 

Kush, sorry I sidetracked your thread.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

dogn4birdz said:


> Kush, sorry I sidetracked your thread.


:lol: Wouldn't be a Kush thread without jumpin' the tracks by page 3! :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

We caught a 3 man limit of perch out of St Joe Saturday. 

Oh, sorry, what was this thread about again?


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> I'm sure it won't look Gay or anything........


I think you're well beyond that point. I have these visions in my mind of closed living room blinds and sweatin to the oldies workouts while in indescribeable attire. Crunchmasters, little gezzels (sic; the profanity editor won't let the letters a z z go together), thighmasters, abmagic, nordic trak, and dirty empty slim fast glasses on the coffee tables. Not pretty.:lol: 

Seriously, good luck to you guys. Getting healthy is always a good thing.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> We caught a 3 man limit of perch out of St Joe Saturday.
> 
> Oh, sorry, what was this thread about again?



LOL..... :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Here we go:

1. PM me if you want to be in the contest, I'll respond with my mailing address so you can send me the 10 bucks.

2. The Final date is *SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5 at 11:59:59 PM.* *PM me your final weight by then*, a picture of the scale would be awesome, or if some of you want to get together and do a final weight in while drinking beer or something, that's cool too. :lol: 

3. Post your weight on August 1st. in this thread.

4. Good luck, some of you perch fillet poundin' SOB's are gonna need it!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

You guys are gonna puss out, I can feel it:lol: I'm shooting for 35 pounds


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

What happens after you gain 10 lbs this fall?


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Double Gun said:


> What happens after you gain 10 lbs this fall?


You are the ultimate winner for going through hunting season fat and happy. Brian if you need a place to lose a few go back to that field in the middle of the cut corn in late December for five days straight, I would be suprised if you made it out alive.

I would join this but even with percentage of weight loss I am not sure I could win by being anorexic. A summer in AK working my balls off has not helped either.
Ric


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Duece22 said:


> You are the ultimate winner for going through hunting season fat and happy. Brian if you need a place to lose a few go back to that field in the middle of the cut corn in late December for five days straight, I would be suprised if you made it out alive.
> 
> I would join this but even with percentage of weight loss I am not sure I could win by being anorexic. A summer in AK working my balls off has not helped either.
> Ric


Dont worry Jr. you can enter Deuce, after a summer with Mom and Dad, Victor's eating habits are paying off. Deuce is looking fat and happy!:lol: You will have your work cut out when you get home trimming him down.

By the Way Good to talk to you yesterday. Wish I could have fought the 44lb King you boated. Talked to Willis, we are dog training this weekend.

Fred


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

So far I have about 5 or 6 guys committed sending me money, just shoot me a PM for my address....


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lets step it up Ladies!!!!
> 
> I started at 271.3, and Im down to 263.9!!!
> 
> Money will go out in the mail tomorrow.


I suppose you have your insatiable wife to thank for most of those burnt calories, huh Brian? :lol:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I just started yesterday. . .I think I just lost about 10 lbs mowing the lawn this morning.:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

BigGameHunter said:


> Lets step it up Ladies!!!!
> 
> I started at 271.3, and Im down to 263.9!!!
> 
> Money will go out in the mail tomorrow.


Good start, but you must plan on the long haul.... BTW watch the mail I have a few Free Hagen -Daz coupons headed your way


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

I am down 5 for the week. I am on this old house diet. I eat the same amount. But I spend my tiime fixing stuff around the house.

It's been a busy week around the house..... Plumbing SUCKS!!!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

I am down 5 as well...Now I need to keep this momentum up!


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey can I still get in this! I can send the cash today (paypal???). Let me know ASAP, before I have lunch!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

smithapple said:


> Hey can I still get in this! I can send the cash today (paypal???). Let me know ASAP, before I have lunch!!


I'll let you and November Sunrise in, just send me pic's of the scales

Check or cash works, I'm not doing paypal.

(Unless somebody cares that they're late and thinks it's unfair, I figure it's a layed back contest and it's before August 1st, let me know guys)


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Kush, my money will be heading your way as soon as I can get my hands on my checkbook........


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Kush, my money will be heading your way as soon as I can get my hands on my checkbook........


Honestly, with online billpay and the fact that I don't pay any of the bills, I wouldn't know where the hell to find mine!:lol:


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

Count me in! Money to go out tonight and scale photo sent tonight as soon as I get home from work! Hopefully with this heat I will sweat off 20 pounds tonight! When this is done I want to see some before and afters--so take your befores!!


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

Good Luck Guys. I started my diet 4 weeks ago. So far, I'm down 18 pounds. Reduced calories and exercise is key. That's the easy part. Drinking beer ONLY on Saturday is a bit more challenging.


----------



## smithapple (Nov 6, 2005)

Hey--Here is my weight! I am hungry already!!


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Down 4 pouds as of last friday.........Hope ita a little more now....Using the doctors scale seeing as it is official for over 300. The home scale says closer to 7 pounds so its a start. Sounds like others are doing good to


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Kush,

The check (and picture of the scales) is in the mail. 

I'm starting today at a not so lean and not very mean 282. Good thing I'm 7 feet tall, otherwise some might conclude that I need to lose some weight.

In anticipation of beginning today, I kind of overdid it yesterday. The day consisted of doughnuts for breakfast, a burger and fries for lunch, and pizza for dinner, followed by chocolate chip cookies heated in the microwave and then covered in french vanilla ice cream for dessert. Truth be told, I actually had two "helpings" of the cookie/ice cream combo. This day long nutritional fiesta was all washed down by about 1,000 calories of coca cola. Yesterday will remain fond in my memories for many months to come. 

By contrast, I started today with a glass of fresh squeezed juice, a handful of strawberries as a mid morning snack, and soon I'm going to "enjoy" a pre-packaged weight watchers frozen meal for lunch, accompanied by a glass of iced tea. This will be one of the few lunches in the past 15 years that hasn't included 20-40 ounces of coca cola. 

The new me has arrived:lol:.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I have money as of yesterday from GWP Guy and Dyemen. If you guys need my address again, PM me.


----------



## muckdog (Mar 13, 2006)

Check's in the mail Kush.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

*Starting Weights-*

GregM 216
MRAD 252
Dyeman 224
Festerraeb 336
NEMichsport 229
GWPGuy 252
Omega58 246
MuckDog 241
Steelheadfred 197
Wlye E 262
Hevi 224
Rat Fink 198
Phat hunter 223
Kush 252
BGH 271
November Sunrise 282
Smith Apple 250


I have money from:
Omega58
GWPGUY
Dyeman 
Rat Fink
BigGameHunter (complete with Cinderella stamp on the envelope)
MuckDog
NovemberSunrise


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

I had the post office put that stamp on there just for you.....


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

BigGameHunter said:


> I had the post office put that stamp on there just for you.....


Clearly it struck an emotional chord for Kush - at heart he's a Cinderella afficionado.

I think we need a catchier name for the contest - maybe something like "The Fatso Fiesta". Ideas?

What's the end date to this? Be forewarned, the past six days have went exceptionally well for this participant. Over the weekend I was confronted with a world class "buffet of buffets" at a reunion, and I successfully fended off all temptation and limited myself to one plate of low fat goodies. As a matter of fact, I'm so proud of how well things have gone over the weekend, I think I might deserve a reward. Maybe a little ice cream, a little chocolate candy, some french fries.......mmmmmm.....:help:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

November 13th is the last day, weights must be posted by 11:59:59 PM


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

A late rule to all contestants, NO WEIGHT LOSS SURGERY PATIENTS ARE ALLOWED TO PARTICIPATE!!

Thank You,


The Kush


By the way, I'm down 7.5 pounds, having trouble with the weekends lol


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I weighed myself last night. 189.5 lbs. I started last Tuesday so it has been almost 2 weeks of eating healthy and running ALOT. My move to MT is gonna throw havoc into me winning this thing but I am almost back into playing shape so really thats all that matters for me. Good luck guys.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> A late rule to all contestants, NO WEIGHT LOSS SURGERY PATIENTS ARE ALLOWED TO PARTICIPATE!!
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


Possibility I might fall under this rule but no guarentee yet. Or if it will even be before the ending of the competition. However for now I am down 12 pounds. I will withdraw if and when I might have that surgery


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm down 12 as of this morning.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Down 13 lbs or 6% as of today.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Not part of the bet but I just figured out that if I keep up my usual bowel movement rate, I can lose at least 15 pounds a week, but of course, I put it back on, then I dump it out, I put it back on , then I dump it out.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm down 10 lbs as well. Feeling good and my jeans and belts don't stay up too well anymore. I've been running over 3 miles at least 3-4 days a week and also playing tennis. Keep up the good work everyone.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

I should have joined the fray. I'm down 13 pounds since June. Sure was nice to fit into my hunting jeans again. Keep up the good work men.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Bumpity Bump.


How's everyone doing?


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm stuck at about 8, I need to get going at it again!


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm still fat....lost a couple but needed to stay more dedicated! 

Dave


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I got this picture of Jay......he seems to be doing great with the weight loss.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Hevi said:


> I got this picture of Jay......he seems to be doing great with the weight loss.


Dude, what I do on the weekends is MY business!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I must now go consume mass quantities of alcohol and undo all my hardwork of loosing what few precious pounds I have lost in order to rid my mind of that image:yikes:


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not just sick but sick and wrong I say, just sick and wrong. :tdo12:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Well, i missed the weigh in and I started the contest. :lol: 

I'll do one of two things, if you GAINED weight like me, I'll tear up everyones checks :lol: 

OR 

I can extend it until thursday night at midnight, did anyone actually lose weight or did you partake in too many upland breakfasts this year like me?


----------



## muckdog (Mar 13, 2006)

Kush,
I've lost 20.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

muckdog said:


> Kush,
> I've lost 20.


I am on Kush's end....I gained rather than lost but we should still follow through....especially if people have lost weight!!!!! GReat job Muck!

Dave


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

OK then, guys, *PM* me your final weight by thursday at 11:59 PM.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

I dropped out because it looked like I might be having surgery which would give me an unfair advantage. However, I am not having it now until Nov 27th. I weighed in this week at 319 so down a few. Good luck to the rest of you guys.


----------

